# JMS Sheepskin Saddle Cushion - review after first ride



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

From another thread, but this will just review the sheepskin cover as it applies to riding in my slick seat saddle:








​


bsms said:


> A week since my last ride, got another one in. First time since at least Christmas that I've taken Bandit out with another horse...maybe 6 weeks plus. Also got a chance to try the new wool seat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So: *Easily a 5-star out of 5 experience.*​ 
It might not make a big difference in some saddles, but it was night vs day different in mine!


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks bsms, I always wondered about them.


----------

